# Hunting within the city limits



## Catslammer

Is it legal to hunt within the limits of a city? I have some land I have be scoping out that I see deer at all the time that is technically within the city limits. Right now, the land is a soybean field. If there's no way to legally hunt it, I don't want to bother asking permission. 

Castslammer Out


----------



## Richs63Corvair

I might be wrong and if I am someone will tell me........LOL...........But I don't think your allowed to hunt within city limits................Rich


----------



## Carpn

It varys from city to city. Some won't let you hunt at all, some just let you bowhunt, some let you get away with doing what ever you want as long as you stay away from developed areas. The 1st thing i would do is find out what the laws say. And don't just take someones word because alot of people that think they know don't. Also some city will grant you a variance to bowhunt in city limits on a property by property basis.


----------



## Header

You can do what you want until you get caught. A friend I hunt with was target shooting his bow in his N.Canton backyard. He has a stockade fence all around with taller than the fence pine trees against it. A cop showed up while he was shooting and informed him it was illegal. Damn nibby nosed neighbors. He was lauching a missile, but yet you can hit a baseball and that's fine. A ball is a missile just not pointed.


----------



## truck

Talk to your local gamewarden,he will decide if you can or not.We were told that if people don't complain in the area we hunt then it is ok with them.


----------



## bozz

I drew a lotto on a Metro urban deer hunt in Dayton......got lucky I guess....anybody ever done one of these ??


----------



## Pharley

Most cities you cannot fire a weapon, including a bow, in the city limits. I would go one step farther and ask the Police Dept, they are going to be the ones responding to a shots fired call. I think they willl have an overly-aggressive approach as compared to a game warden.


----------



## Ranger4x4

I spoke with the local police chief of my town about some fishing spots, and also asked about target practicing with my crossbow. Yes it varies by city regulations, and mine happens to be a no-missile launching town too. I understand the need for it, however you'd think you could at least get a permit if you happen to own land with enough room and a good backdrop. I would have had to probably shoot towards my house to be completely safe so it didn't really bother me. I just don't understand how these kids can sit on their porches with (i'm assuming) air rifles in plain view of a busy street. Not too mention all the windows reported shot out in the paper. Oh well, just gives me more of an incentive to keep saving my money for my ten acres in the woods.


----------



## BigChessie

It really depends on the township and how bad a problem they have with deer. A local town that is right beside the City of Columbus will allow you to bow hunt. I have had seen guys shooting deer with a bow right down the street from Eastland mall in Columbus, lol Best to check with the Local courthouse and see if there was any variance passed to allow hunting. Better than losing your weapon,rights to hunt again, your truck and posting up on here for bail money. lol


----------



## Erik Hopperton

That has to suck header, i hunt in N. Canton and have not had anyone say anything.


----------



## bronzebackyac

It's not illegal to hunt within the city limits, but it is usually illegal to discharge a firearm within the city limits. I heard a story locally where a cop and the game warden caught a guy hunting in the city. The cop could not do anything b/c he had not discharged his firearm(bow). The game warden could not do anything, b/c the guy had his liscense and no state hunting laws had been broken. They just told the guy to go home. No charges.


----------



## snag

This was a 16 year old thread, check local laws now. Things have changed since then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC

I hunt inside the city limits of huber heights. The land i hunt and because how its zoned i can use firearms as well. Nothing wrong with bunny,bird and deer hunting 3 min from the house!


----------



## baitguy

my south Cleveland burbs city and most of surrounding allow bow hunting with a lot of restrictions ... costs over $300 here above regular hunting license just for city paperwork, have to take safety course yearly, I could safely shoot from 2nd floor deck but tree stand only w/GPS coordinates taken by local PD, 5 contiguous acres, neighbors have to be notified every hunting day, have to take a doe before buck, among others ...jerkwad next to me puts out feed on other side of his lot every time neighbors hunt and won't allow access if a shot deer ends up on his property ... I have a good sized herd but honestly hardly worth the effort ...


----------



## tsdobbins174

Pharley said:


> Most cities you cannot fire a weapon, including a bow, in the city limits. I would go one step farther and ask the Police Dept, they are going to be the ones responding to a shots fired call. I think they willl have an overly-aggressive approach as compared to a game warden.


 You can’t discharge a firearm a bow is not a firearm.


----------



## baitguy

tsdobbins174 said:


> You can’t discharge a firearm a bow is not a firearm.


 In our fair city the ordinance reads something to the effect of "anything that shoots a projectile" ... as it's been explained to me by one of our finest is that technically that ordinance prohibits even the use of a Nerf gun that shoots marshmallows  that would include bows and slingshpts as well...


----------

